
Fun with in-engine color grading - DanielRibeiro
http://the-witness.net/news/2012/08/fun-with-in-engine-color-grading/
======
orangeduck
This is very clever.

I've used exported curves from photoshop to generate color correction LUTs,
but actually just displaying the LUT in the screenshot, and then using the
manipulated result to generate back a new LUT is much more flexible and pretty
smart!

~~~
jacobolus
It’s a pretty common trick.

See e.g. section 24.2.3 here:
[http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems2/gpugems2_chapter24...](http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems2/gpugems2_chapter24.html)

------
eps
From a glance the game looks remarkably like a Myst sequel (not that it's a
bad thing by any measure).

~~~
jere
Basically, yes.

>Blow said that he was inspired by Myst, but also by the non-existent games
that could have been inspired by Myst but weren't...

>"It's like there's some really fucking awesome game like Myst that nobody
ever made because it was filled with all of these illogical puzzles and stuff,
right?"

>I didn't follow. He was inspired by an imaginary game?

[http://kotaku.com/5893336/jonathan-blows-the-witness-is-
an-e...](http://kotaku.com/5893336/jonathan-blows-the-witness-is-an-exercise-
in-symphonic-game-design)

By the way, I've been following The Witness blog for a while and they have
some really amazing and surprisingly technical content.

------
derefr
Reminds me, in a way, of Super GameBoy palette-shifting--playing with the
color-space of whole scenes, rather than individual objects, to achieve a
certain area-theme.

------
robbles
I love color palette tricks like this. Reminds me a lot of the old color
cycling tricks in 8-bit color games
([http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_C...](http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-
Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5.html)).

Never thought of using this to redesign the color scheme of an in-game area
without changing the original textures though - that's really clever.

------
blt
This is a great idea. I always though that games underused 2d image processing
techniques in their quest for visual beauty.

~~~
Arelius
While a great feature, as Jon does mention, it's not novel invention. He cites
NaughtyDog, but it has been use in many major games for quite a few years.

The nice part is that since it uses a 3D lookup table, it can do most LDR
color correction that can be done in Photoshop.

------
frontsideair
This is so much cool.

------
thinkingisfun
I thought I'd just leave this here

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQ8rKGTVlg#t=25m03s>

~~~
to3m
Why not post on the original article? - he seems to be collecting links to
other people who've done it before.

~~~
thinkingisfun
because I think it's silly to require email addresses to leave comments.

